# purchase of new motorhome



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

gutted,ordered our bessicar 5 months ago from marquise,for estimated march delivery,just phoned them and told not to expect delivery untill 3rd week in april (8 weeks later than estimated)any body else experiencing the same probs,or just my luck :x


----------



## Ralph-n-Bev (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh dear,
I'd be gutted too . Never mind , as they say, all good things come to he who waits. 
You never know they might suprise you yet.
Bev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure why you posted in Germany Touring (??) but a delay of 8 weeks is not exceptional. :? 

Our dealer is always very careful to stress that a projected delivery date can only ever be approximate for a new build since there are so many things that can go wrong and hold things up.

I would be surprised if your dealer quoted you a firm date, but if he did I would want to ask him why he didn't warn of the probability (not possibility :roll: ) of a delay.

Dave  


(P.S. Will move to Chit Chat for you.)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

tony_debs said:


> gutted,ordered our bessicar 5 months ago from marquise,for estimated march delivery,just phoned them and told not to expect delivery untill 3rd week in april (8 weeks later than estimated)any body else experiencing the same probs,or just my luck :x


There's a lot to be said for buying a stock MH or caravan. You buy the one you see.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its the recession you see. Manufacturers took the advantage of reducing work force after show orders were on the books.
The customer will wait attitude, we have some of his money.
And its a British built van too.
If we cannot satisfy our home market how would we cope with export.

God help us.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Its the recession you see. Manufacturers took the advantage of reducing work force after show orders were on the books.
> The customer will wait attitude, we have some of his money.
> And its a British built van too.
> If we cannot satisfy our home market how would we cope with export.
> ...


Not entirely their fault Dave. :?

I don't know what the situation is like now, but around the middle of last year I know Autosleepers were very frustrated because they couldn't get the base vehicles. (Can't speak for any others.)

It seems the Sevel factory shut down production too much and too suddenly - then couldn't catch up with the orders. :roll: :roll:

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Same here. Bought van (Swift)from Marquis in October at the NEC for March delivery and now its May. Informally I have been told that I shall be lucky to receive it by the end of June meaning that I'm probably going to be stuck with a higher VAT bill if, as seems likely, VAT is raised after the next Election. 

The annoying thing is that I've sold my van so my usual spring few months away will not happen.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So its the Italians fault then.
I am sure thy should be able to catch up with production between spaghetti and vino breaks, and working out how to build in future failures :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks guys for your replyes but i just booked my time of work (mid april) to try the van out,and because we phoned marquise today when would they have phoned us to say we would not recive our mh i feel realy grumpy and sorry for posting in wrong room


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

latest news are march delivery is going to be the end of april,its apparently a problem with swift (what ever that means)


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

should of ordered a swift.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> should of ordered a swift.


Whatever that means ? not much help to the OP is it. :roll: :roll: :roll:

To the original poster I have put a link to this topic to see if Swift will help you when they come on line. HTH


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Tony_Debs,

I'm sorry about the delay, I can confirm there are no delays in our production, but the build schedule does sometimes move, depending on external factors.

If you would like me to look into this delay, please send me a PM with your details (name, chassis number if it has been allocated, and order number), and I will ask our Sales Team to investigate.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

gelathae said:


> Same here. Bought van (Swift)from Marquis in October at the NEC for March delivery and now its May. Informally I have been told that I shall be lucky to receive it by the end of June meaning that I'm probably going to be stuck with a higher VAT bill if, as seems likely, VAT is raised after the next Election.
> 
> The annoying thing is that I've sold my van so my usual spring few months away will not happen.


Hi it might be worth you PM Swift as well see Ash's reply above.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry gelathae,

Of course, as Briarose says, please PM me your details too, and I will investigate.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> So its the Italians fault then.
> I am sure thy should be able to catch up with production between spaghetti and vino breaks, and working out how to build in future failures :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Hey

Don't blame the Italians! LOL

Ciao bello

Russell


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

thank for you help chrisgreen,it was pointless


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Sorry gelathae,
> 
> Of course, as Briarose says, please PM me your details too, and I will investigate.
> 
> ...


Ash

Thanks. I sent you a PM 5 minutes before I saw your invitation to PM you.
I am grateful for your assistance. My only hope is that you will be able to find my order as the kind of information you might require is not available tro me. All I have is a dealer's order number plus details of the vehicle which I have sent.

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

This happened to me last year,promised April,pick up in June.
Based on my delivery date, i had sold my previous MH and booked a weeks holiday .
The dealer did loan me a MH for the weeks hols,maybe you could do the same and borrow one from your dealer.
I do hope it all works out for you.

Les


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry about that,after reading the post that followed mine,i now realise that swift and bessicar are the same thing


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

*hm*

hi,gelathae,nice to meet you,are you still waiting for you mh aswell
regards tony


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: hm*



tony_debs said:


> hi,gelathae,nice to meet you,are you still waiting for you mh aswell
> regards tony


Tony_Debs

I'm waiting. Ordered in October for March delivery. The dealer contacted me a couple of weeks later and said delivery was delayed to May but I'm expecting it to be later. I haven't checked since but have PMd Swift as suggested.

Whatever the date I'm not going to get worked up about it but it would be nice to have more accurate information so that I can make plans. I've already sold my old motorhome so my usual Spring trip to France and Spain is unlikely to happen worse luck.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Tony and gelathae will you let us know what the outcome is once Swift have looked into this ?

I am just interested to know if this is a case where the dealer blames someone else or not ! as this happened to my friend over a part for their MH and blamed Swift, eventually it turned out that the said part had actually been on the dealers shelf for weeks. It only came to light when my friend contacted Swift direct rather than keep ringing the dealer.


----------



## 118959 (Dec 24, 2008)

If its any consolation we ordered a Hobby in November for delivery end of February.We also had sold our old van.We were told that we wouldn't be getting it until September and then that we wouldn't be getting it at all!!! Nothing sinister, its the economic climate.Not enough RHD in that particular model ordered to be worth their while making it.They have all their workforce on 3 day weeks as its the only way they can keep going.Our story deos have a happy ending, we found an unregistered 2009 Hobby which we think will suit us very well, got a very good deal and are, God willing, taking delivery in early March.Hobbyuk were going to lend us a van otherwise.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its probably no consolation at all but-

As a counterpoint I only placed my order with RS Motorhomes for a custom build truck mid November, Mick was trying to impress the hell out of me & said it would be ready for X-mas which I mentally took with a pinch of salt thinking mid Feb would be good..... Guess what good as his word I collected it 23rd Dec, unbelievable service, achieved despite being flat out busy & with two pages of specific things I wanted fitting / changing from standard!

Now that's service.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi briarose,spoke to ash at swift very helpful,spoke to andy at marquise also very helpful,looks like im getting my mh sometime in the first two weeks of april,so looks like the tour of scotland is still on.
regards tony


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Good news for me too. Bought in October told delivery in March. Then March became May and guess what ..................my vehicle was due to come off the production last week so delivery in March is back on. Thanks to Ash in Swift. All they have to do now is deliver it to the dealer.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi,great news were getting our bessicar on monday 19th.carnt wait,then off to isle of wite for a week me and debs and libby the dog,if anyone has any ideas of places to stay it would be appreciated.thanks again


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Strange I do not have a problem with my orders and deliveries, all ariviving on time and as scheduled.

Swift and Bessecar are both made at the same factory.

Peter


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Ordered my Hymer after the October show last year.Was told originally end of Feb,then the first week in April but as thia was Easter and I wanted some additional work doing,i wasn't expecting much. Had a phone call last week to say sometime this week,I am waiting eagerly for the phone call. Hey Ho


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The same happened to me last year, from Auto-Trail, should have been March, ended up collecting from dealer on 9th May.

I was gutted at the time, but it fled by.

Steve


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi All

Seems to be par for the course

Ordered Burstner at the show in October, a few dates were advised but finally travelling down to Manchester this Friday to collect

Whooohooo..... 8) 

Bill & Ailsa


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We are collecting our new Auto-Trail 27th April...Phew ferry is booked for 29th. 

We also had expected to collect March(little competition guess the delivery date?) so to all those cynics out there who guessed it would not arrive on time YOU WERE RIGHT !!!! but the money went to a good cause :wink: H4H.

I'm just grateful Dave p was way out, he guessed March 2011 :lol: was that just tongue in cheek or experience?

Is it about time sales should stop these over optimistic delivery dates because it does cause so much disapointment when the whole thing should be a joyful event? brens


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

brens said:


> We are collecting our new Auto-Trail 27th April...Phew ferry is booked for 29th.
> 
> We also had expected to collect March(little competition guess the delivery date?) so to all those cynics out there who guessed it would not arrive on time YOU WERE RIGHT !!!! but the money went to a good cause :wink: H4H.
> 
> ...


i,d make sure dealer is fully aware your leaving country almost straight away, you may get a proper pdi then 
mark


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Mark, yes he does know our plans and I would always expect a top notch pdi !
If it all goes pear shaped we will have to come home


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

ordered my burstner at nec october for march delivery now told end april just waiting for phone call to confirm this fingers crossed regards dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Dave :wink: There's nothing like that call to say it's arrived,this is your collection day.....yipeee. Let us know when it happens.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder if the dealerships or manufacturers know or care how much of a shine they take of your new VERY EXPENSIVE purchase i believe you better service buying a cheap second hand car :?:


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all,recived my bessacar e495 last thursday,been playing with it all weekend,but just found out the tv ariel is an extra and marquis want £300 to fit,why have swift put the tv stand in,and the ariel point in,and not let me know i carnt get reception.
off to the isle of wight for 5 days to calm down


----------

